# Pet Reptiles, Anyone?



## Bangtan (Jul 12, 2017)

I'd like to see your scaley pets! :3 to brighten my day


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

You asked for it :laugh:

Sophie: Red Patternless Crested Gecko (actually one of her baby photos)
Sampson: Pastel Pied Ball Python (one of his baby photos)
Kimchi: Ambanja locale Panther Chameleon
Atticus: Juvenile Frilled Dragon
Scarlett: Raptor Leopard Gecko
Sebastian: T+ Blood Python
New Baby Crested
Phyllobates vittatus Dart Frogs 

I have more pictures of them in my journal :wink:


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I have a 3 month old bearded dragon, his name is Apache. I never thought I could love a reptile this much, he's such a little weirdo.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Lol @Bangtan you'll get what you asked for, especially with Blueridge around. Tourmaline, I adore your beardie.
@themamaj - I belive you are one of the people that could contribute here along with @lilnaugrim, though I haven't seen her on much.


----------



## Azzari (Jul 27, 2017)

I have a young beardie at the moment. His (well he could be a she) name is Frankie and he hates eating his greens... I think he is scared of them, typical kid haha. I'm planning on building a few tanks with industrial shelving and housing another breadie and either a pink or blue tongue skink. I do love leopard geckos, but they aren't native to Australia so it's illegal to own one


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Oh this is a topic right up my alley  Actually am considering a new journal on this site for all things reptile/amphibians. 

Here is the current line up. There may be some surprises as well!

Sofie (or Princess Sofie as like to call her)- leopard gecko
Echo- crested gecko
Snickers- baby gargoyle gecko 
Tango- baby albino leopard gecko 
Pixel- baby pacman frog
Chomper- bearded dragon 
My grandsnake Onyx- ball python


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Not a reptile but amphibian Koda my axolotl.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

:0000 Tango? And you did end up getting a Pacman?!?! Hurray!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

my baby Freyja.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

So pretty Tree! Is she a ball python?


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

she is! =) right now she is picky about her food. She used to eats rats, then mice, then gerbils now pinkie mice. x_x lol


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

My son's ball is picky too. Just got him to eat frozen thawed this past week. I guess they get fussy about food just like we do sometimes  How old is she? I have been doing a lot of research on snakes. Love hognoses but thinking more about a kenyan sand boa. Lol would be typical of my reptiles. Most stay hidden throughout day.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

We got her as an adult back in 2014. My guess she is about 4 to 5 years old now. =) They are fun to have. She loves to chill outside her tank. I have a room just for her too slither around in where she can't squeeze into any cracks. to get outside or in vents.


----------

